# PH50



## andygillis (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if there will ever be another 50 watt Polarion? I have thought about getting one from time to time, but after seeing all the beamshots of the PH40 vs. PH50 I just don't think I could live with getting less lumens for the price the PH50 used to be sold for...:huh:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 10, 2009)

According the Ken Good, Polarion discontinued the PH50 due to possible thermal concerns. They arrived at a happy medium with the PH45 which should be available sometime in the future. I have yet to know if any examples have been made yet. It's really only in comparison that a person see's a difference between the PH40 & PH50. Seeing the PH40 by itself is impressive even though the output is less. There's always the 40W X1 to consider too.


----------



## andygillis (Jun 12, 2009)

Have you heard any rumored timelines for prototypes and or releases of a PH45? How would the 40W X1 compare in terms of throw to the PH40/45?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 12, 2009)

I've heard no word about any official release date of the PH45. Logic would have told me that it would have been released as soon as the PH50s were sold out. I think there were 20-30 of them. Instead, it seems that Polarion either continued making PH40's or perhaps that's "new old stock" that's being sold by the Polarion dealers, but this is all speculative on my part. 

Regarding performance, the X1 seems to be the equal of the Helios if the wattage is the same. From that line of thinking a 40W X1 should perform nearly *identically* to the PH40. The X1 is a smaller light and to me something smaller with the same performance is very cool. 

Every single HID light has its own personality even among other examples of the same model. I think this has mainly to due with the ballast output setting but possibly a little bit with the particular bulb used too. In any case, the comparisons of X1s that I've seen to Helios models leaves me with the impression that the X1 is slightly underrated. Most CPFers 35W X1's basically match the performance of the PH40. I can think of three examples where this was the case. Either the luck of the draw has for the most part favored our members or the X1 is set to a pretty high 35W. That being said, I don't know how the 40W X1s perform in relation to their stated output. It could be that they're all "dead on" 40W. 

Given the choice between a 40W X1 and a PH40, I'd probably have to lean toward the X1. If the PH45 ever shows up, it should have a very slight edge in performance but with slightly less run-time.


----------



## andygillis (Jun 12, 2009)

hmm... you make the X1 more and more tempting . I just read the Polarion website and their was some contradicting info on the PH40 page. It lists it as a "45 Watt Powerhouse" 
http://www.polarion-store.com/pd-polarion-ph40.cfm
It lists both the PH40 and the X1 as "Water Resistant" does this mean that the X1 is also waterproof to 200 feet like the PH40 is? If it is that would be the deciding factor between a PH40 and a X1.:naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 12, 2009)

You'd have to call the Polarion Store to know if they actually have the PH45. For some reason that I can't remember I don't think they actually do. I would hate to misquote anyone but I will say that I thought I remembered Ken Good state that they weren't being produced yet. I could be wrong. :thinking:


http://polarion-usa.com/pdfs/Polarion-ComparisonMatrix.pdf

http://www.polarion-store.com/customer_testimonials.cfm



Regarding the waterproof qualities, non of them are certified or dive specific lights. The Helios had been tested down to 200 or 300 feet and the X1 was also tested although possibly not quite as deep. Perhaps it was 2/3s the depth. This probably sounds rather ambiguous because I'm going from info that I learned about the these lights two years ago. As you pointed out, now they just state water resistant instead of "depth tested to 300 feet" or something to that effect. CPF Moderation DM51 has had his PH40/50 down to 100-150 feet I believe and had no water intrusion. Afterward, Ken told him that he took a risk since the Polarion isn't a "dive" light. The point is, the Polarion is usually understated and over performing. 

I wouldn't let the suggested depth figures (no longer listed) sway you either way on a light that isn't certified for underwater use to begin with. In other words, what's the practical difference if one model was depth tested at one depth and another model at slightly less?


----------



## andygillis (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info!  The more I look at the page for the PH40 the more it looks like the "45 watt powerhouse" statement is an error, it's still listed as the PH40 and the lumen output is rated as 4,150 lumens. Both of these suggest its a typo. 

A little tidbit to support that the X1 could be a little more powerful is that it's listed as having 4,200 lumens at the same supposed "40 Watts" as the PH40. This light just keeps on growing on me. I really like the fact that it is smaller than the PH series lights yet retains the same output with a lower price. 

Regarding the water resistance of the light, I doubt I would ever go diving with it, I just wanted to make sure that if I ever had the urge to go swimming with it that it wouldn't go poooof.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2009)

The PH50 used to be the hot ticket, but the X1 at 40W imo is the new hot rod. I've always loved small bright lights so I may be a bit bias there. Regarding the listed lumen outputs for the PH40 and X1 40W, Polarion probably meant to have those listed as the same output. 50 lumens is completely insignificant obviously and probably not even representative of actuality. In the end, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## vee73 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.stegcentralen.se/sv/artiklar/lampor/hid/polarion-ph50-helios-hid-soklampa.html

Here in the store yet.


----------



## andygillis (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link! I did a quick currency conversion and it came out to around 2700 dollars if my math was correct? Sadly thats too much for me. I also love bright lights in compact packages, they just seem more badass and it really adds to the wow factor when someone sees it! I will be buying the X1 in a few weeks thanks to Patriot's excellent advice! My wallet hates you sir!


vee73 said:


> http://www.stegcentralen.se/sv/artiklar/lampor/hid/polarion-ph50-helios-hid-soklampa.html
> 
> Here in the store yet.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 16, 2009)

You absolutely will be blown away by the PH50. I sent you a PM 

BTW, there was a heavy duty tailcap that was provided to some who purchased the PH50 that increased it robustness and its water resistance.


----------



## dudemar (Jun 16, 2009)

andygillis said:


> Thanks for the link! I did a quick currency conversion and it came out to around 2700 dollars if my math was correct? Sadly thats too much for me. I also love bright lights in compact packages, they just seem more badass and it really adds to the wow factor when someone sees it! I will be buying the X1 in a few weeks thanks to Patriot's excellent advice! My wallet hates you sir!


Your wallet may hate it, but you will love the light more than anything.:naughty:


----------



## Parker VH (Jun 30, 2009)

Could a PH40 essentially be converted to a PH50 by upgrading to the PH50 ballast etc. or are those parts not available for retrofitting?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 30, 2009)

Parker VH said:


> Could a PH40 essentially be converted to a PH50 by upgrading to the PH50 ballast etc. or are those parts not available for retrofitting?


 

If the parts could be acquired, yes it could upgraded. It even uses the same bulb. The problem is the parts are not readily available through any channel that I'm aware of. If my PH50 suddenly stopped working I suspect I'd have to get it repaired with available parts, which would mean 40W.


----------



## Parker VH (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Patriot,
I thought maybe the parts were available through Polarion direct. You would think they would have some on hand just in case, like you said, if your PH 50 went bad.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 2, 2009)

I've PM'd Ken about this. While it's possible to place a 50W ballast into a PF/H 40 body, Polarion of Korea isn't willing to do it.

As for when a PF/H 50 is in need for repairs, the Night Reaper uses the same 50W ballast/bulb so replacement parts shouldn't be a problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 2, 2009)

dudemar said:


> As for when a PF/H 50 is in need for repairs, the Night Reaper uses the same 50W ballast/bulb so replacement parts shouldn't be a problem.:thumbsup:




That's good news! I didn't give that idea serious consideration because I thought it was a more sophisticated and expensive set-up. Guess not.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 2, 2009)

You are making assumptions that are not correct.

The PH50 and the Night Reaper do not use the same electronics.

Polarion has and will support anything it has made.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not surprised to hear that Ken. I remember that during the development of the Night Reaper some of the things you had shared with us about it sounded much more sophisticated than the PH50. In any case, it's good to know that Polarion is able to support any of its models with regards to repair.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 2, 2009)

Ken J. Good said:


> You are making assumptions that are not correct.
> 
> The PH50 and the Night Reaper do not use the same electronics.
> 
> Polarion has and will support anything it has made.



Sorry Ken, I completely mis-worded my response.

I recalled a post from a while back where it was mentioned Polarion would continue to support their products, but I got mixed up.

I haven't been getting much sleep lately, and as you can see it's been affecting my posts.:tired:


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 21, 2009)

Anybody knows when will the PH45 be released? :ironic:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't believe anyone knows for sure. Even if Ken knew, he probably would have shared that with us by now. I would say that it's in indefinite hold. My opinion is that it needs to be released simply from a marketing point of view. I think most shoppers who do their homework have to consider the apparent value in the X1 compared to the PH40. I know which one I'd purchase!


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 23, 2009)

vee73 said:


> http://www.stegcentralen.se/sv/artiklar/lampor/hid/polarion-ph50-helios-hid-soklampa.html
> 
> Here in the store yet.


I've checked your first link and can't understand what language they use


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 23, 2009)

Many thanks Patriot! I'm going out of my mind just because of this PH50..LOL!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2009)

EDIT, Roger that.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 24, 2009)

Patriot said:


> According the Ken Good, Polarion discontinued the PH50 due to possible thermal concerns.


Was there any thermal problem reported?? Any details?


----------



## Reflector (Jul 24, 2009)

The issue was with the composite lamp base melting. It would not kill the entire unit, but you would have to do some clean-up and install a new lamp. I have never had any problems with the PH50 though.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 24, 2009)

Reflector said:


> The issue was with the composite lamp base melting. It would not kill the entire unit, but you would have to do some clean-up and install a new lamp. I have never had any problems with the PH50 though.


How long had you ran your PH50 continuously?


----------



## Reflector (Jul 24, 2009)

I have had it running for 40+ minutes a couple of times to light up a shooting range. Most of the time, it gets turned on and off a lot for searching city parks and alleys etc, so the duty cycle is usually short.


----------



## XeRay (Jul 24, 2009)

Reflector said:


> I have had it running for 40+ minutes a couple of times to light up a shooting range. Most of the time, it gets turned on and off a lot for searching city parks and alleys etc, so the duty cycle is usually short.


 
If there is a problem as indicated above, consecutive battery uses (back to back) might be what allows it to occur.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the great infos guys :thumbsup: Makes me more eager to buy the PH50


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 25, 2009)

XeRay said:


> If there is a problem as indicated above, consecutive battery uses (back to back) might be what allows it to occur.


Will there be a 75W XeRay again in the near future?


----------



## CajunJosh (Jul 25, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Will there be a 75W XeRay again in the near future?



I just got an email from Dan on that subject a few days ago and the answer was not in the foreseeable future.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 25, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> I just got an email from Dan on that subject a few days ago and the answer was not in the foreseeable future.


Thermal concern too?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Thermal concern too?



No, he simply chose to limit sales due to liability. It's been the case for at least two years.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> No, he simply chose to limit sales due to liability. It's been the case for at least two years.


deleted. Confidential concern


----------



## one2tim (Jul 25, 2009)

I too have been crazy about this light now for almost 1 year, always debating with myself weater to buy it or not. But i just have had time to justify it when it costs 14 days of salery for me, and i dont have any Real purpose for it other Then a grown up toy.


----------



## CajunJosh (Jul 25, 2009)

one2tim said:


> I too have been crazy about this light now for almost 1 year, always debating with myself weater to buy it or not. But i just have had time to justify it when it costs 14 days of salery for me, and i dont have any Real purpose for it other Then a grown up toy.



Unless you plan on really beating down the wallet and extending your collection to multiple Polarion lights then I don't see why you shouldn't go ahead and pull the trigger on the X1 or the PH40. 

Without the PH40 and PH50 side by side you will simply be blown away at the performance of these lights and you won't be disappointed by the PH40 by any stretch. The extra run time on the PH40 isn't bad either.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> Without the PH40 and PH50 side by side you will simply be blown away at the performance of these lights and you won't be disappointed by the PH40 by any stretch. The extra run time on the PH40 isn't bad either.




I'm in 100% agreement to CajunJosh. The Polarion lights are so small from a relative perspective and their output so impressive, that 35W (old X1 and soon to be Abyss) and 40W models (new X1 and PH40) stand on their own apart from the non-available PH50. I never knew anyone who wasn't jaw dropped by the PH40 I owned. The PH50 is only brighter to the eye if the 40W light is there to compare it to. Having the extra run-time from the 40W is nice of a lot of people too.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 26, 2009)

Did Polarion release the higher capacity battery pack for P series? I couldn't find it from 4sevens, tacticalleds etc.. I'm going to buy the PH50 very soon, so more pros/cons infos will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm also wondering why did the Polarion stop the PH40 production. I was convinced when I heard they stopped producing the PH50 due to thermal issues but after learning they have stopped the production for the PH40 too, I'm starting to wonder if there is really something more than the known issues . Any ideas?


----------



## CajunJosh (Jul 26, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> I'm also wondering why did the Polarion stopped the PH40 production. I was convinced when I heard they stopped producing the PH50 due to thermal issues but after learning they have stopped the production for the PH40 too, I'm starting to wonder if there is really something more than the known issues . Any ideas?



Not aware that they stopped making the PH40? I've been using the PH50 on patrol for over half a year now and it's been dropped, seen both long and short duty cycles, spent time in a patrol car where the temperatures easily get to 100 degrees before the sun goes down and no issues in performance.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 26, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> Not aware that they stopped making the PH40? I've been using the PH50 on patrol for over half a year now and it's been dropped, seen both long and short duty cycles, spent time in a patrol car where the temperatures easily get to 100 degrees before the sun goes down and no issues in performance.


Thanks! Glad to know that  
1 for pro  0 for con


----------



## dudemar (Jul 26, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> I'm also wondering why did the Polarion stopped the PH40 production. I was convinced when I heard they stopped producing the PH50 due to thermal issues but after learning they have stopped the production for the PH40 too, I'm starting to wonder if there is really something more than the known issues . Any ideas?



The PH40 isn't out of production, at least not that I'm aware of. It's still available here:

http://www.polarion-store.com/cat_polarion.cfm


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh crap! I can't find the site anymore. But I really believe I saw the word (phase out). Maybe miss read it. I'll just post the link if ever


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 26, 2009)

What ever it is.. I can no longer bear the TEMPTATION Gonna buy now. :rock:


----------



## Bectel (Jul 26, 2009)

Where are you purchasing a PH50 from? I was under the impression that they had all been sold out.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 26, 2009)

Bectel said:


> Where are you purchasing a PH50 from? I was under the impression that they had all been sold out.


So was I. 
Sorry to say only one left (coming from Japan).


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 27, 2009)

How come there are two kinds of beam shots for Polarion light from this review? http://polarion-usa.com/images/beam-01.jpg


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> I just need to send the payment to for them to send the PH50.




So you researched it and it's a safe site?


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 27, 2009)

Patriot said:


> So you researched it and it's a safe site?


Thanks for the concern bud. I did check and it's 99% safe.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> How come there are two kinds of beam shots for Polarion light from this review? http://polarion-usa.com/images/beam-01.jpg





Dont know. That's the PXM35-P1 and to my knowledge it didn't have adjustable focus. I could be wrong though.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 27, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Dont know. That's the PXM35-P1 and to my knowledge it didn't have adjustable focus. I could be wrong though.


Thanks! Was hoping the later productions has the ability to adjust :naughty:


----------



## CajunJosh (Jul 27, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Thanks! Was hoping the later productions has the ability to adjust :naughty:



None of Polarion's current product line has an adjustable focus reflector including the PH50. They are all preset from the factory for the best balance of spot and flood.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 27, 2009)

You can adjust the beam by apply one of Polarions beam filters. There is a diffuser that just snaps on easily to the front of their lights. It works very well.

Curtis


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm going to buy a PH50 very soon and I'm trying to get all informations for this light as I could before placing my order. Currently I still got some unanswered questions after reading 12/13 pages of the very *interesting & informative* Polarion PH-50 Main Thread.
- Does anybody who owns a PH40/50 experiencing a parasitic drain when storing the light for a month or so?
- I understand that you guys were getting 60 - 62 minutes run time when you got the PH50 from the GB a year ago but I'm wondering how much has the
run time dropped after using it for months?
- Is it possible to use the PH50 for 60 minutes (non-stop run)?
- What would be the cool down time before using the next battery pack (w/o the risk of damaging the light)?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 28, 2009)

No parasitic drain.

No wait between batteries if ambient temperature permits. The light gets to full temperature before the first battery runs out. Purchase yourself a cheap infrared thermometer and use your best judgment. 145 degrees outside head temperature is pretty hot. If you feel uneasy about it, consider purchase the 40W light.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks P36, how fast will it reach to the 145 degrees mark? Will the lamp base melt if I'll continue to use at 145 degrees +/-? I've thought several times of buying the PH40 over the PH50 considering the thermal/run time issues and the aluminum finish. But still the 5000+ lumens is really cool and I couldn't just forget it and go for the 4000+ lumens .I believe that I'm still buying the PH50 :ironic:. Well its just the thermal issues that I'm much concern rest are acceptable so far.


----------



## BVH (Jul 28, 2009)

A lot depends on your intended usage. If you're going to continually use the light for an hour straight with more than one battery, then maybe you want to go for the 40 Watt. If you're going to run it in multiple 10, 20 & 30 minute runs, then you won't have any type of heat problem and go for the 50 Watt.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 28, 2009)

BVH said:


> A lot depends on your intended usage. If you're going to continually use the light for an hour straight with more than one battery, then maybe you want to go for the 40 Watt. If you're going to run it in multiple 10, 20 & 30 minute runs, then you won't have any type of heat problem and go for the 50 Watt.


Thanks! My usual usage time is just around 30 minutes. But there are times I will need the light to stay ON for 60 minutes +/-. Anyway not much into that 60 minute run. Let's say first run = 30minutes how long should I wait before turning it on again? (just a rought est.)


----------



## BVH (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think you need to wait at all to turn it back on after 30 minutes.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 28, 2009)

BVH said:


> I don't think you need to wait at all to turn it back on after 30 minutes.


Thanks!
Any reason why all of the PH50 I see are black finish? :thinking:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 28, 2009)

LGW, Bob already covered the first point that came to mind but I'll reiterate at the end. 

To my knowledge there's no test data, at least available to us, that will show us the PH50's maximum sustained operating temperature, but this applies to just about every light. If you run the light on a conventional 60F degree night you'll probably have no thermal concerns. If you're operating the light in 105F degree conditions, I doubt you'll be able to run it straight through without it turning itself off. 

145F degrees on the outside of the back portion of the head is about the hottest my light has ever climbed, which is actually uncomfortable to the touch. I saw that temperature last summer after running the light for about 45 minutes, at which point I shut it off. Now, I don't carry around a thermometer to measure the temp, I just know about how warm/hot the light is to the touch and shut it down if I'm concerned. Obviously an emergency situation would be difference and I wouldn't care how hot it got. Since it's a large investment for me, I choose run it on the conservative side when it's warm out, like it is now. 102F last night at 9:30PM.

If you sometimes run the light in warm ambient temperatures or you'll often be running it continuously, or your just unsure, the 40W might be a better option.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 28, 2009)

Patriot said:


> 145F degrees on the outside of the back portion of the head is about the hottest my light has ever climbed, which is actually uncomfortable to the touch. I saw that temperature last summer after running the light for about 45 minutes, at which point I shut it off. Now, I don't carry around a thermometer to measure the temp, I just know about how warm/hot the light is to the touch and shut it down if I'm concerned. Obviously an emergency situation would be difference and I wouldn't care how hot it got. Since it's a large investment for me, I choose run it on the conservative side when it's warm out, like it is now. 102F last night at 9:30PM.
> 
> If you sometimes run the light in warm ambient temperatures or you'll often be running it continuously, or your just unsure, the 40W might be a better option.


Just for some clarifications... the 45 minutes run which marked the 145F? at 105F night ambient? Were you moving your light or you left it stationary?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 28, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Just for some clarifications... the 45 minutes run which marked the 145F? at 105F night ambient? Were you moving your light or you left it stationary?




It was on a stationary tripod. Moving wouldn't make much difference anyhow unless you were cranking at full tilt on a bicycle or hanging it out a car window. It takes a lot of air molecules to pull heat from a mass.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 28, 2009)

Patriot said:


> It was on a stationary tripod. Moving wouldn't make much difference anyhow unless you were cranking at full tilt on a bicycle or hanging it out a car window. It takes a lot of air molecules to pull heat from a mass.


I see. So the Oracle 35W shouldn't be used for more than 30 minutes (non-stop) too :thinking: remember I mentioned on the other thread that I broke my lens after 30 - 40 minutes run? The heat was so intense and I couldn't even touch the glass for like 1 second :shakehead


----------



## Patriot (Jul 29, 2009)

Cracked glass is a fluke in these lights. You should be able to run the light as long as you like.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 29, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Cracked glass is a fluke in these lights. You should be able to run the light as long as you like.


How about the lamp base on the 35W Oracle, won't it melt? If I'm guessing it right, the heat was near 100C when the glass broke.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't own an Oracle but judging from pictures I don't see any reason why it would melt. Any HID light should be able to run continuously unless the ambient temperature is excessively high. The ballast itself is likely the greatest point of concern with regards to heat and most will shut off if the temperature is too high. I wouldn't worry too much about it generally speaking. The only reason we're talking about it here is because the PH50 was discontinued. Obviously it's running closer to the edge than many other lights.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 29, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I don't own an Oracle but judging from pictures I don't see any reason why it would melt. Any HID light should be able to run continuously unless the ambient temperature is excessively high. The ballast itself is likely the greatest point of concern with regards to heat and most will shut off if the temperature is too high. I wouldn't worry too much about it generally speaking. The only reason we're talking about it here is because the PH50 was discontinued. Obviously it's running closer to the edge than many other lights.


I remember someone mentioned about the lamp base melting on PH50. Will the lamp base melt if I'll use PH50 until it shuts off? Sorry for my ignorance. It's just my 2nd HID light


----------



## Patriot (Jul 29, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> I remember someone mentioned about the lamp base melting on PH50. Will the lamp base melt if I'll use PH50 until it shuts off? Sorry for my ignorance. It's just my 2nd HID light





From post #64



> Patriot
> To my knowledge there's no test data, at least available to us, that will show us the PH50's maximum sustained operating temperature, but this applies to just about every light. If you run the light on a conventional 60F degree night you'll probably have no thermal concerns. If you're operating the light in 105F degree conditions, I doubt you'll be able to run it straight through without it turning itself off.



If it happened to one person, I guess the possibility exists. The warmer the ambient temperature, the more likely I suppose. It's important to mentioned that we've only heard of a single case though.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know all those valuable informations :twothumbs I'll be joining the PH50 group so soon!!  I'm freaking out :hairpull:
Any suggestion where to buy the thermometer and what is the best to use for lubricating the threads?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 30, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Thanks for letting me know all those valuable informations :twothumbs I'll be joining the PH50 group so soon!!  I'm freaking out :hairpull:
> Any suggestion where to buy the thermometer and what is the best to use for lubricating the threads?




http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...0&ct=result&cd=1&q=thread+lubrication&spell=1

A cheap hardware store infrared thermometer can be purchased for about $29 bucks here in the States. I have a cheap Ryobi which works fine and I also have one of these: http://www.instrumart.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=18425


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks again P36. It's here 





Guys please tell me what are the differences you can spot on my PH50. Thanks!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice picture. It has a lanyard attachment at the top of the head as well as feet beneath the head. Looks like one molded piece. 

I'm glad the pictures worked.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 2, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Nice picture. It has a lanyard attachment at the top of the head as well as feet beneath the head. Looks like one molded piece.
> 
> I'm glad the pictures worked.


Yep! I was thinking of adding some rubber sheet beneath the head to prevent it from scratching when laying the light before I saw this unit, glad they added the feet  I also noticed the smallest ring (right next to the rotary switch) of the 3 rings is now thicker than the previous PH50, or is it just me? :duh2:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2009)

You mean the heat fin closest to the switch? Yeah, it might be slightly thicker.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 3, 2009)

Patriot said:


> You mean the heat fin closest to the switch? Yeah, it might be slightly thicker.


Yep!


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 3, 2009)

I did a couple of tests on the PH40 and the Night Reaper with respect to Heat build-up.

Both were done in my office, with the light just sitting on my desk, no moving air.

The PH40 was done quite some time ago and the Night Reaper (50-watt regulating down to 40-watts) was done a couple of months ago.

I should also do one on a PH50 I have here, but really have not had any reason to do so. I have told folks from the beginning of this product offering, not to run them continuously.

Note how well the cooling fins work on the Night Reaper

Download the Spreadsheets:

CSWL Heat Data
PH40 Heat Data


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2009)

Roughly 35.F degrees is a big difference Ken. The Night Reaper has more aluminum mass too correct? Was the NR clamped in its mount too or just a bare tube?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 3, 2009)

There may or may not be more mass...I have not weighed the components. 
The Night Reaper was not mounted.

Obviously, that would have further served to pull heat away from the searchlight itself.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 10, 2009)

Is it possible to replace the batteries on the PH50 battery pack with the higher capacity ones like BVH and Richie did on their Oracle battery pack?


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the Polarion lights, but I really don't belong in this thread because I will never own one. Just dreaming.:sigh:

I am wondering if anyone has checked out the knivesandtools.com site (Netherlands). They still have the PH50 for sale along with the PH40. It may be a way for you to _still_ be able to get that dream light!:twothumbs The price: About 2 g's.

You will need to click on the tiny globe in upper right to change to English.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 26, 2009)

Got an email from Kim Hammond of Mountain Gorilla Veterinary Project

"Hey Ken..used your light to look down the mouth of the baby gorilla!! was so hot I had to place my hand over the end ..watch! -Kim"

http://cutfarm.com/mgvp/surgery/


Story behind the scenes as delivered to me.

Mapendo:

When he arrived at MGVP, his initial physical and blood work revealed a positive tuberculosis test ( a common infectious disease that all the gorillas are screened for). It is highly contagious and fatal if left untreated. The Veterinarians at MGVP were concerned with the blood work results because Mapendo would not be allowed with other gorillas until they had more conclusive results. Trying to rehabilitate Mapendo would now be very difficult. He would have to be isolated from the other orphans and only receive small amounts of human contact. Since Mapendo did not have any clinical signs of infection, this lead the MGVP vets to believe the blood work results could have been falsely positive. Unfortunately, they did not have any other diagnostic tools to further investigate. As a result, Mapendo continued to be quarantined, unable to reunite with his own specie. Other orphaned gorillas are introduced to one another allowing them to grow healthy relationships and continue their development. Determined to help, MGVP gained access to portable ultrasound and radiographic equipment, giving them the ability to further investigate Mapendo's outcome. This breakthrough gave Mapendo, yet another second chance. His ultrasound and radiographs of the chest were normal. The doctors carefully reviewed the results, which did not show any signs of disease, lesions, or fluid. With proper diagnostics confirmed, the MGVP vets could confidently join Mapendo with the other gorillas.

funny thing about Mapendo... his name means the loved/loving one because when he first came to MGVP he was really sweet and gentle. But as time went on, he became increasingly more aggressive and disobedient with the vets, not to mention larger and more powerful. When giving him his anesthesia, they had been using a manual technique, where they quickly injected the medicine into his hand using a small needle. Jacques (Jac) tried giving him the injection and Mapendo erupted with anger and bit him in the leg. (the noise was terrible, I knew right away something had gone wrong.) The injection wasn't sufficiently given and had not taken effect. They had to try and give it with the dart next, but it was dangerous because they did not know how much medication he had already received, and did not want to overdose him. During the procedure, his heart rate and respiratory rate had decreased significantly to the point where the vets had to intubate him to facilitate breathing. Everyone moved quickly and efficiently, and they were able to successfully and safely retrieve the diagnostics that were needed. It was a crucial point for Mapendo. I hope being introduced to his new friends will make him a happier Mapendo, the loving one everyone saw when he first arrived.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 26, 2009)

Great story! The Polarion was mega overkill, but out there you probably have to make do with what you've got available to you.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, nice indeed. You can hear the guy with his hand over the light. You know that bad boy is hot.

They need some headlights.... Polarion got one of those on the horizon?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 26, 2009)

cue003 said:


> They need some headlights.... Polarion got one of those on the horizon?




I'm sure you could rig up a nice light weight cranium harness for your PH50 Curtis...


----------



## Parker VH (May 21, 2010)

For anyone interested there is a PH50 currently on Ebay. I have no interest or connection to this light I just thought someone might want the info.
Sorry if this violates site rules. I didn't post a direct link as I didn't know if that was allowed.


----------



## DM51 (May 21, 2010)

Parker VH said:


> I didn't post a direct link as I didn't know if that was allowed.


You could post about it in Other Auction Notices in the MP if you like. You are allowed to give the link there, but you are correct in thinking eBay links are not permitted here.


----------



## dudemar (May 21, 2010)

I noticed it a few days ago too. Whoever ran away from the fence should start running back to it before someone else does!


----------



## dkoong (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol. I bought it. Hopefully it will get here soon.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 11, 2010)

dkoong said:


> Lol. I bought it. Hopefully it will get here soon.




Congrats on getting one of the best HID's every made. I will take the wild guess that you're absolutely going to love it. Let us know.


----------



## dudemar (Jun 11, 2010)

dkoong said:


> Lol. I bought it. Hopefully it will get here soon.



I was looking out for it on eBay too and noticed someone bought it. Congratulations! You will not regret it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Parker VH (Jun 11, 2010)

dkoong,
Congrats I'm glad someone here jumped on it. You won't regret it. :twothumbs


----------



## dkoong (Jun 14, 2010)

if the description is correct, it will be virtually brand new  

cant wait.

it has left the USA now. :twothumbs


----------



## dkoong (Jun 17, 2010)

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

its here!

practically brand new. doesnt even look like it has been used at all. cables etc in plastic wrapping still.

collectors item i reckon!!

just had to post because im soooooo impresssed with it!


----------



## Parker VH (Jun 17, 2010)

Glad to hear it arrived in good shape. 
Now enjoy!!


----------



## N10 (Jun 17, 2010)

pics of the light & beamshots!!!


----------



## dudemar (Jun 17, 2010)

dkoong said:


> :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> its here!
> 
> ...




Congrats!




N10 said:


> pics of the light & beamshots!!!



Even though we already know what it looks like and everything we still have to have beamshots, lol.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 18, 2010)

dkoong said:


> :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> its here!
> 
> practically brand new. doesnt even look like it has been used at all. cables etc in plastic wrapping still.






Glad to hear that it's so nice. Don't keep us waiting too long.


----------

